# using power-io solid state contactors for panel disconnect



## gehadi (Jun 1, 2009)

i am trying to remotely disconnect a 200 amp panel using power io brand solid state contactors, anyone know of a better or more suitable device for this application?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A shunt trip breaker or an undervoltage release breaker would be a lot more typical. Followed closely by a properly sized mechanical contactor. No reason why you can't use a solid state contactor, but that just seems like a waste of money. Solid state contactors are best reserved for rapidly cycling loads, like heating loads where accurate temperature control is important.


----------



## gehadi (Jun 1, 2009)

*Thanks MDShunk. perhaps I didnt explain clearly what I am doing*

I am using the solid state contactors so that I can energise the panel from a remote location, in this case another floor level.
What I would like to find is a 2 or 3 pole switch? which can be triggerd remotely. I am loooking into this now but hard to find such devices


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is what Marc meant, but I would use a mechanically held contactor.
You could use a push button(s),selector switch, 3-way switch to energize the coil the open or close coil and then it would mechanically latch vs. an electrically held one. This way you wouldn't have to have the coil constantly energized.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

People do this all the time. I'm not sure what the real question is. Can you use a s/s contactor? Sure, knock yourself out. Many companies make remote controlled main breakers for their panels also. They have a solenoid in them to open and close them. I think gehadi is seriously overthinking a simple problem that has been solved many, many decades ago.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> People do this all the time. I'm not sure what the real question is. Can you use a s/s contactor? Sure, knock yourself out. Many companies make remote controlled main breakers for their panels also. They have a solenoid in them to open and close them. I think gehadi is seriously overthinking a simple problem that has been solved many, many decades ago.


Yep, Why re-invent the wheel.


----------

